# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة المحدث الفقيه النحوي أحمد الكوري الشنقيطي

## محمد الأدهسي

ترجمة العلامة المحدث الفقيه الشيخ أحمد الكوري
الاسم الكامل	:	أحمد بن الكوري بن اكيش الشنقيطي
تاريخ ومحل الميلاد	:	1972 في المجرية – موريتانيا
الحالة العائلية	:	متزوج، عدد الأولاد: 3

الدراسة النظامية:1979-1984 	:	المرحلة الابتدائية
1985-1989	:	المرحلة الثانوية
1990-1994	: 	المرحلة الجامعية
1995-1996	:	المدرسة العليا للتعليم- الشهادات:- 
شهادة ختم الدروس الثانوية (الباكلوريا) الدورة العادية 1989
- شهادة الباكالوريوس (المتريز) 1994 من كلية الشريعة بمعهد العلوم الإسلامية والعربية بموريتانيا التابع لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية.
- شهادة كفاءة تدريس 1996 من المدرسة العليا للتعليم.
وهذه الشهادات مرفقة مع الملف.

الخبرات المكتسبة:
- تدريس 11 سنة في المرحلة الثانوية من 1997-2008.
- إمامة وخطابة لأكثر من 15 سنة.
- دروس مسجدية ومحاضرات حوالي 17 سنة.
- دورة في المعلوماتية وأنظمة التشغيل من: 10/07/2008-30/08/2008

*اللغات:*
العربية	:	ممتاز
الفرنسية	:	مستوى متوسط
الدراسة المحظرية:
أولا: القرآن الكريم:
-	حافظ لكتاب الله عز وجل.
	التجويد:
-	متن الجزرية حفظا ودراسة.
	القراءات:
-	متن الدرر اللوامع في مقرإ الإمام نافع حفظا ودراسة.
-	متن الشاطبية في القراءات السبع حفظا ودراسة.
	التفسير:
-	تفسير ابن كثير دراسة.
-	تفسير ابن جزي (التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل) دراسة.
-	عمدة التفسير لأحمد شاكر دراسة.ثانيا: العقيدة:
-	سلم الوصول للحكمي حفظا ودراسة.
-	كتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب حفظا ودراسة.
-	الواسطية والتدمرية لابن تيمية دراسة.
-	العقيدة الطحاوية دراسة.
ثالثا: الحديث:	
المتون:
-	موطأ الإمام مالك حفظا ودراسة.
-	صحيح البخاري حفظا لبعضه ودراسة لكله.
-	صحيح مسلم حفظا لبعضه ودراسة لكله.
-	عمدة الأحكام حفظا ودراسة.
-	بلوغ المرام دراسة.
	المصطلح:
-	ألفية السيوطي حفظا ودراسة.
-	نخبة الفكر لابن حجر دراسة.رابعا: الفقه وأصوله:	
أصول الفقه:
-	مراقي السعود حفظا ودراسة.
-	روضة الناظر لابن قدامة دراسة.
-	إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني دراسة.
	الفقه:
-	سبل السلام للصنعاني دراسة.
-	بداية المجتهد لابن رشد دراسة.
-	القوانين الفقهية لابن جزي دراسة.
-	نيل الأوطار للشوكاني دراسة.خامسا: علوم اللغة:	
النحو:
-	ألفية ابن مالك حفظا ودراسة.
-	أوضح المسالك لابن هشام دراسة.
	الصرف:
-	لامية الأفعال مع احمرار ابن زين حفظا ودراسة.
	العروض:
-	مجدد العوافي في علمي العروض والقوافي دراسة.
	الأدب:
-	المعلقات السبع برواية الزوزني حفظا ودراسة.
-	لامية العرب حفظا ودراسة.
-	مقامات الهمذاني حفظا للبعض ودراسة للكل.

المؤلفات:
على الرغم من الاشتغال بالتدريس والدعوة إلى الله فقد أعان الله تعالى على إنجاز مجموعة من المؤلفات من أهمها:
-	شرح الدرر اللوامع في مقرإ الإمام نافع.
-	شرح عمدة الأحكام للمقدسي (وقد وصل إلى نهاية البيوع).
-	شرح بلوغ المرام لابن حجر (وقد بلغ بداية صفة الصلاة).
-	رفع الأعلام ببيان أركان الإسلام.
-	فوائد السجن في سبيل الله.
-	بلوغ غاية الأماني في الرد على مفتاح التجاني.
-	التجانية والإيمان.
-	هجر العاصي والمبتدع.
-	تحريم الغناء والمعازف.
-	شرح سلم الوصول للحكمي (ولم يكتمل حتى الآن).
-	أحكام الدعوة إلى الله.
-	بحث حول الديمقراطية.
-	رسالة حول التقوى.
-	رسالة حول التوبة إلى الله.
-	رسالة حول الذكر.
-	أحكام شهر رمضان.
-	رمضان شهر الانتصارات.
-	المرأة المسلمة بين نور الإسلام وزيف الحرية.وبعض هذه المؤلفات موجود في موقع: www.shatharat.com

التزكيات:
قد حصلت على تزكيات من أكابر علماء البلد  مثل:
-	المفتي العام الشيخ العلامة بداه بن البوصيري.
-	إمام الجامع الكبير العلامة محمد محمود بن الرباني.
-	إمام جامع القرآن الكريم العلامة محمد الأمين بن الحسن.
-	العلامة القاضي التقي بن محمد عبد الله.
-	العلامة والداعية الكبير محمد سيديا بن اجدود (النووي).
-	الداعية الإمام عبد الله بن أمين.
-	د. حسن وجاج المغربي.
-	د. عباس مقبول السوداني.
-	د. علمي طحلو جعل الصومالي.
_            العلامة  محمد الحسن بن الددو.

----------


## يوسف الأمريكي

حفظ الله علماء هذه الأمة ونفع بهم الإسلام والمسلمين وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الأدهسي

السلام عليكم بشرى لمن يريد النظر لصورة الشيخ أحمد الكوري السلفي وقد حصلت عليها بعد بحث طويل 
http://www3.0zz0.com/2009/03/27/14/998378531.jpg

----------


## محمد الأدهسي

*ايها الاخوة لهذا الشيخ الذي لا يعرفه كثير منكم بسبب بعده الجغرافي عنكم مؤلفات جد عظيمة لا يقدرهاالامن قرأها ليجد الفرق الشاسع بين مؤلفات من يعتمد على النسخ واللصق وبين من يؤلف من حفظه وتعبه في تحصيل العلوم الشرعية بمختلف انواعها ومن هذه المؤلفات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
*اسم الكتاب : ( بلوغ غاية الأماني في الرد على مفتاح التيجاني )*

*المؤلف : ( الشيخ أحمد ولد الكوري العلوي الشنقيطي - أثابه الله - )*

*التصنيف : ( فرق ومذاهب )*

*رابط التحميل :*
*http://www.islam-form.com/vb/uploade...1215725495.zip*

*روابط اخرى وجدتها في بعض المواقع* 
*بلوغ غاية الأماني في الرد على مفتاح التيجاني* 
*doc*
*http://ia311217.us.archive.org/3/ite...ry/01bolog.doc*
*pdf*
*http://ia311217.us.archive.org/3/ite...ry/01bolog.pdf*

*فتنة الديمقراطية*
*http://ia311217.us.archive.org/3/ite...ry/02Demoq.pdf*

*من فوائد السجن في سبيل الله*
*http://ia311217.us.archive.org/3/ite...awa2idSijn.pdf*

*رفع الاعلام ببيان اركان الاسلام*
*http://ia311217.us.archive.org/3/ite...af3Ala3lam.pdf*

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

بلوغ غاية الأماني وقع فيه بأخطاء فادحة خاصة فى الحديث

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

أخطاء فادحة

----------

